
We need worms (Gut worms may be a cure) - ks
https://aeon.co/essays/gut-worms-were-once-a-cause-of-disease-now-they-are-a-cure
======
zeristor
An interesting idea, that we've come to understand the need for bacteria,
fungueses, and virus in gut flora; next stage are gut worms.

